# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Grupi 403

## massive_attack

Ju pershendes te gjithe!!!

Kam nje lutje:

Kush din nga ju dikush te me tregoje per rock grupin kosovar 403, mu personalisht me pelqejne kenget e tyre kurse nuk di se kush e perben kete grup, a jane edhe sot aktiv ect. ect.....



massive attack

----------


## Alban

kurr nuk kam degjuar per kete grup, a ka njonje kënge ne internet te këjij grupi ?

----------


## massive_attack

Tung Alban,

Ky grup ka qene diku ne vitet e ´80, por me shume nuk di mbi kete grup, kurse kenget nga ky grup jane:

Shoku profesor
Kujtimet
A thua do te kthehesh
Zana
Dashuri ne kater rrota (ashtu me duket se titullohet kenga, nuk jam e sigurte)

Per t´i degjuar keto mundesh te besh download....

Tung
massive attack

----------


## Rinorja

Po ky grup ka qen aktiv  dhe shum i popullarizuar ne vitet 80.Sot  ky grup  me sa di une  nuk egziston.

 Me respekt  Rinorja.     


 :i ngrysur:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Calexico

*LEGJENDA E ROKUT 
RIKTHIMI LAMTUMIRËS* 

Rok grupi 403, u ngrit në qiell si një kometë, e larguan për ta shuar. Pas 18 viteve kthehet duke shndërritur, por së shpejti është gati për të ikur, duke lenë pas vetës dritë që sdo zhduket kurrë. 


Pasiqë jemi shumë të rinj dhe është i pamundur një udhëtim nëpër vitet e 80-ta, jo vetëm që të mësonim diç më tepër, por, të paktën, të mos gabojmë nga kjo zhvendosje kohore, po përmendim udhëtimin e vetëm në të kaluarën që e bëri Bardhyl Zaimi: pas një ndërprerje disavjeçare, rok grupi 403 rikthehet me po të njëjtin shkëlqim në skenën e mërzitshme të rokut shqiptar. Ata ishin refleks i një kundërbote, që kishte filluar të shpalonte përmbajtjen e vet tjetërfare në ambientin të stolisur me klishe, i cili në sfond mbërthente melodramën dhe do sythe tjerë të kësaj natyre që aq pak kishin të bënin me rokun 

NGA ZARI NË 403 

Tre shokët Mentor Gjurgjiali(bas kitarë), Fatmir Zajmi (bateri) e Naim Osmani (kitarë) janë themeluesti e grupit që më vonë morri formën e duhur me Hektor Gjurgjialin (vokal, kitarë) shtylla kryesore grupit, Arben Godanca (kitarë) dhe Veton Orana (klaviaturë). 

Koha kur filloj me punë grupi, më 1981, koincidon me shumë ngjarje të rëndësishme të kombit, si demostratat e 81 që, padyshim, reflektoheshin edhe te këta studentë. Në lidhje me numrin 403, sot e asaj dite ekziston një dilemë: se ky numër ka të bëj me dhomën e konviktit 403, se bëhet fjalë për lëvizjen studentore e 81 shit etj. Por, sipas Hektorit emri ka të bëje me hudhjen e zarit në lojë, ku numri 4 dhe 3 janë numrat me gjasa më të mëdha nga hudhja e dyfisht, e kurse të tjerët pothuajse 0. Dhe nga zari doli dhe emri 403. 

Në periudhën kur u shfaq 403-shi, rinia përherë të parë e përqafonte rokun si një kulturë urbane, dhe roli i këtyre misionarëve është mëse i qartë - urbanizimi i rinisë. Pas dy viteve(83) nisi ekspedita me Boemi , Kujtimi dhe A do të kthehet, duke filluar kështu ajo luftë e brendshme e individit me atë jetë konvencionale, që si rrjedhojë, një viti më vonë, të lind kënga Indeksi, si më e adhuruara ndër studentët. Po në këtë vit inçizojnë baladën Me Ty dhe Epizodi i fundit. Për vetëm dy vjet në skenë grupi arriti suksese kolosale (Indeksi 50 javë në toplistë, 38 javë në vend të parë). Ky rebelim, ndikoi në kahjen e botës rinore, ndërkohë që 403- shi ishte bërë pjesë e pandashme e asaj përditshmërie me plot vështirësi e shpresa. Të gjitha dukurit që i paralizonin veprimet e rinisë ishin objekt trajtimi të 403- shit, që gërshetohen në këngët e tij, sikurse Paraja (është vonë dhe rrugët janë të zbrazura/ sikur xhepi im), pastaj regjistrimet Arsyeja numër 2, Në derë të kujt tani po troket , Behu ferr dhe Mërgimtari. 

Pas një periudhe kaq të shkurtër dhe me një sukses kolosal inçizimi i albumit ishte domosdoshmëri për vazhdimin e misionit  roku si kulturë urbane. 

BRAKTISJA E ROKUT 

Në vitin 86, 403 shi grupi më i suksesshëm: nëntë hite shumë të njohura kundrejt 11 këngëve të inçizuara. Grupi ishte në zenit, dirigjues i rokut shqiptar, me tekste ndër më të preferuarit, që janë quajtur edhe rok poezi, një privilegj që gëzohej nga pak grupe. Po në këtë vit, fatkeqësisht, ndodhi braktisja si një zar i keq i 403- shit, vetëm që të kënaqej egoja e disa individëve. Ky grup nuk kishte mundur që të finalizonte mundin e vet dhe të regjistronte albumin e parë, sepse atëbotë drejtori Gjergj Kaqinari në asnjë mënyrë nuk lejoi që ne të realizonim kasetën. 

Arsyeja ishte se një vit më parë Gjergj Kaçinari i ofroj grupit 403 që të këndonin dy këngë të tij, që ne i refuzuam. Me vendosjen e tij si drejtor të Radio Prishtinës, atij iu dha rasti të kënaqet dhe që 403-shit ti thotë kurë nuk do të inçizoni kasetë këtu- thotë Hektori. 

Pas kësaj periudhe, pa dëshirën e tyre, ata ishin shpërndarë, ishin ndarë nga rok - skena dhe merreshin me profesione të ndryshme. Disa ikën për në botën e jashtme për të siguruar ekzistencën 

BORXHI NDAJ BREZAVE 

Gjenerata e cila lindi e u rit me 403 -shin, as që mendonin se një ditë do të ndodhte rikthimi i tyre në rok-skenën shqiptare, por bisedat për rokun e mirfilltë gjithmonë përfundonin me dikur ishte 403-shi . 

A mendonte Hektori se do të kthehej një ditë sërish apo braktisja do të mbetej pjesë e atij revolucioni të filluar që përfundonte me dikur! 

Asnjëherë nuk kam menduar se do kthehemi, edhe pse shumë shokë, muzicientë dhe adhurues na kërkonin dhe pyesnin pse vetëm 403-shi mos të ketë CD apo kasetë. Thënë të drejtën para një viti e gjysmë në një lokal ku ndodhesha me ca shokë dhe me djalin tim 5 vjeçar Lekën, në radio filloi të këndohej një këngë e 403-shit. Leka u habit shumë kur kuptoi nga shokët e mi se këngëtari isha unë. Ai disa herë më pyeti: si, kur etj. Atëherë, ndjeva edhe një obligim tjetër që pos borxhit ndaj gjeneratës sime kam dhe një borxh ndaj atyre që vijnë pas. 

Ky borxh ndaj gjeneratave fshi më 30 dhjetor të 2002, pas një pune tetëmujore në studion M&A Sound Studio Prishtinë. Dëgjuesit tani kanë rastin të kenë albumin e 403-shit që se patën më parë. Pas 18 vitesh larg skenës, 403 ishte kurdoherë i pranishëm tek gjenerata e atëhershme e studentëve (Indexi, Boemi); ishin udhërrëfyes të atyre që përherë të parë e përqafonin rokun. Ishte pikërisht kjo kohë kur u krijua vula e rokut shqiptar, me të cilën identifikohet roku nëpër vite. 

Për paralelen ndërmjet viteve të 80 dhe 00 , Hektori thotë:Rok skenën shqiptare e gjetëm teknikisht në nivele si ato botërore. Me instrumentistë virtuoz, paisje dhe mundësi teknike më moderne, por me një konfuzion në ide. Më shumë anohet nga ndotja e rockut me alternativa të ndryshme dhe kinse rryma të reja të cilat skanë kurgjë të përbashkët me rockun. Ne atëbotë kishim TV e radio rajonale, shtypin rajonal dhe aty këtu ndonjë revistë nga jashtë. E vetmja dritare me muzikën botërore ishte Radio Luksemburgu. E tani të gjitha barierat tejkalohen me internet. Roku i viteve 80 bëhej me Stratocaster kitarë dhe Marshall përforcues. Ndërsa tani bëhet me procesorë të ndryshëm dhe kompjutor. Por, dikur rocku kishte shpirt që fatkeqësisht tani më duket se e ka humbur fare ose mezi dallohet. Prandaj edhe mendoj që roku i viteve 80 ishte më i bukur. 

COME BACK-u I LAMTUMIRËS 

Sot gjithçka është e mundshme dhe e pranueshme në estradë, përpos vlerave. Kohë ku mungon origjinaliteti. Kjo gjendje, padyshim, orvatet që të bartet edhe në rok skenën shqiptare, ku ka shumë grupe që tentojnë të bëjnë ndryshime rrënjësore, gjithnjë duke ndërtuar një identitet labil. Rikthimi i 403- shit dëshmon se vlerat e mirëfillta u rikthyen sërish... më transperente përsa i përket idesë, më analitike në orkestrime e në tekste. 

Albumi i grupit 403 përmbledhë 15 këngë (dy instrumentale) nga ato 4 janë të reja, ndërsa tjerat janë hitet e viteve  80- të. Këngët e viteve 80- të, me një orkestrim të pjesërishëm (violin e violonçelo), janë plotë shpirt; e kanë ruajtur gjallërinë nëpër vite dhe sjellin një dimenzion të njëjtë emocional. Ndër këngët e reja janë dy baladat Ëndrra (duet me Fitnete Tudën) dhe Engjujt nuk jetojnë në tokë, pas të cilëve fshehet edhe një shpirt poeti; dy balada tipike që vulosin trashëgimin e 403- shit. Ska këtu asgjë nga ajo melankolia klasike, por me një vokacion rokeri është kamufluar rrugëtim i dashurisë që e lodh individin tonë, i cili gjen prehjen ndër engjuj dhe ëndrra. Unë dhe qyteti im është kënga më e veçuar nga gjenerata e  80- së, përsa i përket natyrës rebeluese. 

Pa kurfarë hezitimi mund të thuhet se albumi gëzon epitetin The best në piedestalin e rok shqiptar. 

Mos vallë 403- shi u kthye vetëm për të mbetur legjend!? 

Thjesht, kthimi ynë është obligim moral, sepse largimi ynë nga rock skena ishte jo ashtu si e mendonim dhe siç donim atëherë. Patëm ikur pa thënë lamtumirë. 

Kjo nënkupton: 30 dhjetori është një rikthim lamtumirës Asnjëherë nuk na u dha rasti që të përshëndetemi me adhuruesit tanë prandaj ky më shumë është rikthim për të thënë: lamtumirë!, thotë Hektori, i cili është i bindur se gjenerata e tij ka një ngushëllim, njëkohësisht ai e kupton edhe shqetësimin e gjeneratës së re për këtë ikje Dhe më tej vazhdon me një mesazh: Me daljen e albumit të parë dhe të vetmit, gjenerata jonë ka marrë mesazhin se ndoshta jemi plakur, por akoma jemi në formë të duhur, ndërsa për gjeneratën e re mesazhi do të ishte: Mos komplikoni shumë, as në jetë, as me muzikë e as me tekste sepse, Amerika është zbuluar një here, kot është të zbulohet sërish. 

Nuk mjafton vetëm albumi për të thënë lamtumirë. I gjithë grupi është në përgatitje e sipër për koncertin lamtumirës në Prishtinë, njëherit duke lënë hapur çdo organizim që do të mundësonte një koncert të këtillë edhe këtu në Maqedoni 

Shumë adhurues na kanë ftuar për koncert si në Maqedoni ashtu dhe në Shqipëri. Me dëshirë të madhe do të kishim bërë një koncert të këtillë, por nuk do të mund të bënim organizimin, pa ndonjë organizator vendës. Prandaj tash për tash akoma ngelet varianti i mbajtjes së një koncerti (ai i lamtumirës) në Prishtinë. 

Rok grupi 403, u ngrit në qiell si një kometë, e larguan për ta shuar. Pas 18 viteve kthehet duke shndërritur, por së shpejti është gati për të ikur, duke lenë pas vetës dritë që sdo zhduket kurrë.

----------


## metropoli

Te pershendes per temen, edhe une jam gjenerate e 403-shit dhe jam gezuar pa mase kur degjova se u rikthyen.

Te pyes nese di se ku mund ti gjej kenget e tyre qe ti Downloadi,nese di diku me trego,e sidomos kengen:

" Bota nuk sillet vetvetiu 
boten e sjellin parate 
boten e sjellin parate dhe vetem parate...."

te faleminderit ReSpEkT

Ne duar mbaj indeksin tim
Siduket mbeta pa nenshkrim
Erdhi koha te mendoj 
a do t'mesoj a do t'kendoj
nuk kryhet shkolla me muzike
qe rri e qesh ne fund me pike
dy pike tjera me mungojne
s'mund t'vendosi e ditet shkojn

Me thoni shoku profesor 
a kryhet fakulteti me zor
mos duhet me teper te mesoj 
apo ndoshta profesionin ta ndrroj ..... Refreni

Ne fakultete nuk jam fare
Duhet gjetur tjeter care
Nga muzika s'mund t'jetoj
As per cigare s'mund t'fitoj
Prindet me thone nxeja karrigen
Te gjitha librave ua kam friken
RRugdalje tjeter tani skam
Me duhet t'jem ai qe s'jam

Refreni.. Me thoni shoku prof....

Te dashur dhe te nderuar Forumista eshte kjo nje kenge e MREKULLUESHME e viteve te 80-ta KOSOVARE. Titulli i kenges 
" Shoku profesor"  Kenduar nga 403-shi

----------


## 4NonBlonds

Hello,

Poashtu dhe une jam adhuruese te rock grupit 403. Te them te drejten paksa jam e deshperume ne lidhje me albumin e dyte, gjegjesisht e kam fjalen per melodite, kurse sa i perket permbajtjes se teksteve jane te mrrekulluara. 
Mendova se te dyten do ta bejne dhe me te mire per dallim nga kenget qe i kane  interpretuar gjate viteve te `80-ta,  keshtuqe tek une dhe me tutje me endje do t´i degjoj kenget te cilat i kane kenduar gjate viteve te 80-ta (ne mos gabofsha)!  e sidomos qe do ta veqoja eshte kenga "a thua do te kthehesh" eshe keng e mrrekulluar si per nga muzika ashtu edhe per nga permbajtja...

okay...

tung
4NonBlonds

----------


## Dj-Kosovari

Tung juve 
nese doni te ndegjoni gati komplet albumin e grupit 403 atëher ejani në faqen time muzikes shqipe 

*jo linqe ne forum,

asd*

----------


## Gjallica

Me pelqen shume ky Grup dhe e degjoj c'do dite.

Grupe te tilla nukharrohen kurre per mendimin tim.

----------


## bardhig_

Grupi 403 ka qen, osht edhe do te jet rock grupi ma i forti kosovar...
Hini edhe ne web-sajtet e grupit 403:
www.grupi403.net 
www.grupi403.com

Muni me gjet sene te mira....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

*Paraja*

Qendroja vetem ne dhomen time
Kur ajo hyri
Nga shikimi i saj 
Mirekuptova se cka kerkon
Zonje ju lutem nese ben 
Qirane ta paguaj muajin tjeter
Jo nuk ben, liroje dhomen,
Ajo me tha
E une mbeta pa fjale
E kuptova nje gje me rendesi

Bota nuk sillet vetvetiu
Boten e sjellin parate
Boten e sjellin parate 
Dhe vetem parate (2X)

Fjale te tjera me nuk prita
Por se lutjet jane te kota
Mora valixhen, librat dhe kitaren
Mbas vetes e perplasa deren
Keshtu une dhe rruget jane te zbrazta
Sikur xhepi im
Bursa ende nuk me erdhi
Ku te shkoj?
Ulem kendoj me kitar
Vetvetiu doli edhe kjo, 
Melodi

Bota nuk sillet vetvetiu
Boten e sjellin parate
Boten e sjellin parate 
Dhe vetem parate 

Ulem kendoj me kitar
Vetvetiu doli edhe kjo, 
Melodi
Bota nuk sillet vetvetiu
Boten e sjellin parate
Boten e sjellin
A thua vetem parate

Boten e sjellin parate
edhe grate ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## CountGrishnackh

jan kthy serish dhe kan perfunduar 1 album per me shum shko te grupi403.com dhe lexo aty.

----------


## diellor

keta idolat e ty a i ke vrejt se tonat kongte i kane me te njejten melodi.... pershendetje mos u hidhero... tung

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*"Fillimi"* , *"Fundi"* ;
- dy instrumentale të mrekullueshme !

Ansambli Vokalo-Instrumental *403*
- një ndër grupet muzikore më të mira në historinë e muzikës shqiptare!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*"Arsyeja Nr.2"*
*"Qyteti im"*





Ansambli Vokalo-Instrumental *403*

----------


## Nice_Boy

Kam patur muzik te 403 ne PC me duket qe kam ala kesi muzika por kurr sme intresojn me i ndegju por shoket nga nje her me kerkojn edhe jau dergoj apo hyn dhe i marrin. Prej DC++ nese do me gjen gjith mon ke Albania.server.info ktu mund te futesh prej DC++ dhe te kerkosh 403 Te gjith Albumin mundesh me gjet pa problem edhe te tregojn e kush eshte edhe si  :ngerdheshje:  lol ..


Bye

----------


## Davius

Rock grupi me i mire sipas meje...
E pelqej shume kengen, INDEXI...
Jane teper te mire...dhe kane stil te vecante, 

*THJESHT THENE, ME I MIRI* TEK SHQIPTARET SA I PERKET ROCKUT...

*Shkruani ne shqip*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*"Fillimi"* , *"Fundi"* ;
- dy instrumentale të mrekullueshme !

Ansambli Vokalo-Instrumental *403*
- një ndër grupet muzikore më të mira në historinë e muzikës shqiptare!



*¤¤¤*

----------


## Davius

> Ansambli Vokalo-Instrumental *403*
> [FONT=Courier New]- një ndër grupet muzikore më të mira në historinë e muzikës shqiptare!


Pajtohem me ty...
Eshte njeri nder grupet qe ka dhene shume per rimekembejn e rockut shqiptar, sidomos albumi fundit eshte fenomenal...e sidomos kenga Indexi...gjithcka tek keto eshte origjinale dhe me shije te embel, sikur edhe kengetaret tjere do te ndjeknin hapat e ketyre shume estrate te pastert do te kishim...e cila per fat te keq eshte TURBOFOLLKALIZU...

----------


## niku-nyc

Nga ky grup kam degjuar vetem kengen "Qyteti im" dhe nuk e njof shum por ka degjuar qe esht grup i mir nga Kosova.

----------

